# Making a inexpensive picket graveyard fence (and how to make politics useful)



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

what a fitting way to reuse those signs!!! Great job


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Great idea! The fence sections look really nice!


----------



## One eyed Mick (Feb 19, 2008)

Your fences turned out great.......and that is the best use of political signs that I have ever seen....!!!


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

Good job. Looks great! I use the metal Ushaped sign holders the politicians put their signs on as tombstone holders. I zip tie the styrofoam tombstones right to the metal frame and push right into the ground lol!


----------

